# Photos of blue/white/yellow steel "paper"?



## btbyrd (Oct 8, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, can anyone direct me to photos of Hitachi steel still in its colored paper from the factory? My image searches have turned up nothing.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 8, 2017)

most of the people buying arent buying directly from hitachi, but rather from other wholesalers... it doesnt usually come wrapped in colored paper in my experience... especially since many people are currently using pre-clad steels, which come from yet another company (well a few other companies)


----------



## panda (Oct 8, 2017)

Why do you care what the tissue paper looks like?? Just go to an art supply store I guess??


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 9, 2017)

panda said:


> Why do you care what the tissue paper looks like?? Just go to an art supply store I guess??



I'd like to see it too. Never thought about it too much before but now I want to know!


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is _the _ blue paper, but it's very blue indeed. I think there was a picture of the white as well, but I can't find it anymore.

https://www.dictum.com/en/materials/steel/steel/719605/blue-paper-steel-from-japan-1000-x-10-x-3-mm


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 9, 2017)

It's just interesting that our vocabulary to discuss Japanese high carbon steel revolves around the color of paper. Curiosity is my only reason for asking, since all the steel I've seen has been wrapped in brown paper labeled with stickers that say "white paper" or "blue paper." That paper on the steel Drosophil linked to is indeed "very blue indeed." One might almost want to call it... super blue.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 12, 2017)

Leads to the question whether Hitachi still packages any steel in paper today, and whether the color code is still used if they do?


----------



## Andreu (Nov 1, 2017)

Now I am curious, too.


----------

